# Craftsman 536.886621 handle



## Mkrafty133 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm trying to replace the lower handle on my Snow blower and have everything off except the last 2 bolts that go into the housung. I spin the nuts and the whole bolt spins and can't get to the back of it.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Spray some PB Blaster on it, let it set for 30 minutes. If you have a carriage bolt, put a vice grip tool on the carriage bolt head and remove the nut with a wrench/socket.


----------

